# Marine Aquariums > Water Chemistry >  Curing Cloudy Aquarium Water

## lost

I thought this might be usfull to you guys who might be having any water probs
There aren't too many aquariums which have not experienced cloudy water at one time or another. Depending on the cause of the cloudy water, the problem can be either very easy to cure, or require more extensive procedures. Fortunately, the causes of cloudy aquarium water in each case can be determined by the color or tint of the water.



*White Water*
Caused by suspended sand (substrate) particles in the water column.
Usually appears in new tanks or when new substrate is added to tank.In time, particles will settle out.Mechanical filtration will help remove particles more quickly.Reduce or redirect water movement in tank.
Caused by large copepod or Amphipod population suspended in water column.
  Mechanical filtration will temporarily remove the animals.Introduce Copepod/Amphipod eating animals (i.e. the otherwise difficult to keep Mandarinfish ) to the tank.Reduce food (detritus & uneaten food) for the Amphipods and Copepods.  Reduce or redirect water flow from powerheads.*Yellow Water*
Caused by DOC's (*D*issolved *O*rganic *C*ompounds) or proteins.
Protein skimmers are very helpful.Reduce food offered to fish.Vacuum substrate to remove detritus & uneaten food.Increase the tank's biological filtration   Clean mechanical filtration media.*Brown (Beige) Water*
Caused by free floating Brown/Golden Diatom Algae  particles.
    Usually caused by Brown Algae blooms.  Remove bound particles with mechanical filtration (i.e.  canister filter).Remove cause of algae bloom (nitrates & phosphates).*Green Water*

Caused by a Nuisance Type Green Algae bloom.
  Use a good flocculent product  to bind particles.  Remove bound particles with mechanical filtration (i.e.  canister filter).Remove causes of algae (excess nitrates & phosphates).Vacuum substrate to remove detritus & uneaten food.Perform water changes to remove nitrates & phosphatesCheck nitrate & phosphate levels in top off/make up water.Clearing cloudy tank water isn't really all that difficult. In most cases, using mechanical filtration (including protein skimming) cures the symptom of the underlying problem, which usually goes back to poor water quality. Eliminating the causes (excess nitrates, phosphates and DOCs) will result in long term clear water in your tank.

----------

